# Micro ATL G5 and G5 eX preview



## sunny_nites (Oct 15, 2015)

This doesn't happen very often but I am actually ahead of schedule so, starting the fun a day early.

Alright, alright,time for some Micro ATL G5 specs!


Going to dispense with the boring stuff and jump right to the pics.


Early test prototype (and my constant pocket light for some time now) of the Micro ATL G5 in aluminum with the Moly Resin semi gloss black coating.























The charger port will be cleaner in the production versions.








The G5 will be available in the same metals as the G4. Looking good for the durability of the Moly Resin. I just need to practice a bit more toget the coating silky smooth.












So lets discuss what the pics show;


As some of you might have guessed, the G5 and G5 eX (eXtreme) are single, hi powered LED lights based on the Micro ATL G4 platform. In fact, all chassis dimensions of the G5 are exactly the same as the G4.


The G5 will sport aCree XP-E2 running around 512 mah and the G5 eX will feature a CreeXP-G2 running around 812 mah. Not going to be a lot of LED options,to help try to keep the prices and the turn around times down. The choices will be 4000k neutral or 3000k range warm. Lumens ratings per the Cree website:
XP-E2:
Neutral =approximately 150 lumens
Warm =apprxoximately 120 lumens
XP-G2:
Neutral =approximately 190 lumens
Warm =apprxoximately 175 lumens


Because of the space limitations, the Micro ATL G5 will use a Carlco optic to focus the beam, rather than a reflector. Beam shots to come.


Both versions will have a 25x charge/discharge, 250 mah lipo battery (statistically more capacity than the G4 but mostly because this particular battery fitsthe space constraints), an internal 350 mah charger with a USB micro connector jack and the same options as the G4; beacon via the front optic and magnets.


250mah! That's insane you say. Maybe but lets do some math comparing the Micro ATLG5 and G5 eX to one of my other favorite keychain lights; the Thrunite Ti3, which also uses a Cree Xp-G2.


Using a freshly charged, 1.2v (nominal, actual full charge would be 1.4v) eneloop NIMH battery, I get a reading of 1600mahs of current to run the Ti3 at its highest power setting. 
Apparent power(wattage) = 1.2 x 1.6 = 1.9 watts. 
That is the max that could be getting to the LED. In reality, that will be somewhat lower because the circuit has to triple the 1.2v to get the voltage up to the range that the XP-G2 needs to operate and some of that current goes to the voltage amplifier. But lets keep it simple and assume a voltage amplifier with 100% efficiency is able to supply the total 1.9 watts to the LED. Per Thrunites specs, the Ti3 on high puts out 120 lumens.


The Micro ATL G5 with a fully charged 3.7v (nominal, actual full charge would be 4.2v) lipo and 512mah (this will actually be a bit higher at full charge,the 512mah is measured with the battery around 3.8v) and the apparent power formula:
3.7 x .512 = 1.9(rounded up) watts.
With the lipo battery, the 1.9 watts is actually what is available to the LED as the lipo battery has a high enough voltage that it does not need amplification. 


In reality the Ti3 does not have a 100% efficient voltage amplifier and the G5 with aCree XP-E2 is brighter. I don't have a light meter so I cant provide actual lumens measurements but to my eye, the G5 is noticeably brighter, even though it is using a Cree XP-E2 while the Ti3 driving a Cree XP-G2.


Now lets look at runtimes.
The Ti3s eneloop NIMH has a nominal voltage of 1.2v with an 800mah capacity.
On high, with a current draw of 1600mah, you could expect a run time of approximately 30 minutes.
The G5s lipo has a nominal voltage of 3.7v with a 250mah capacity.
On high with a current draw of 512mah, you could expect a run time of approximately 29 minutes and right in the range of the Ti3.


So, the G5 is brighter than a Ti3 and has a very similar run time capacity. The real world run times would be different of course, under typical keychain or EDC usage. The G5 prototype has been in my pocket for testing constantly and so far, it has never run down completely and I'm only charging it every few weeks or so, just to top it off.


Haven't gone over the G5 eX specs but it would be considerably brighter than the Ti3 with a shorter max run time, maybe on the order of 15 to 20 minutes on high. Have to look at the eX as more of a keychain spotlight. But,with the built in charger, it's easy enough to charge back up. No need to dissemble the light, pull out the battery, find a charger and let it completely charge. The lipo in the Micro ATLs are similar to the lipos in your phone, no memory affect and no need to completely discharge it before charging and no need to even completely charge itat one time.


Business end of a 464 brass G5 test light with a view of the Carlco optic.







Some sizecomparisons next to the AAA powered Thrunite TI3.













Pic of the partially machined, 1/4” (6mm) thick, G5 heat sink. The test lights used an aluminum heat sink which proved entirely adequate.












So, if aluminum was good, copper must be better, right? Likely the production G5s will have a copper heat sink rather than the aluminum, unless the extra weight proves to be an issue.


The charging indicator light displays through the optic on the test versions.







Not sure if the charge indicator through the front optic will make into the production lights or not. Running the charging light in this manner requires a lot of extra wiring inside the light as opposed to just having a charge indicator light next to the charging port.


And last but not least, milled slots for trits or GID will be available!!















Thats right, I have a much improved mill now and can do some custom slotting. The limiting factor will likely be the depth as the walls on the side ofthe lights are only around 2.5mm thick. The above pics are milled at 2.5mm wide with a depth of approximately .75mm and use Glow Incs G10 powder. Don't get too excited about the ragged interior wall on the copper example, I use scrap parts for testing and prototyping.


As far as pricing,it is honestly too early to say but just a heads up that these lights will be somewhat more expensive than the G4s because everything about them is more expensive and requires more precise machining and time to manufacture.


This thread is very much a work on process and continued development and specs will depend on the input I get from those of you that might be interested in purchasing a G5 or G5 eX.


So if you like what you see, let me know and I will continue to work on this light. I have the prototype and am absolutely satisfied with it so I'm good to go but if you would like your own Micro ATL G5 or G5 eX, it is up to you to let me know!


Thanks and stay tuned!


----------



## jonwkng (Oct 15, 2015)

Sweet!
Nice to see the changes that have been made. XP-G2 in a tiny package with embedded micro-usb charging is a big step-up from the G3 & G4s.
And, you can't go wrong with trits slots! 
Great update, Curt!


----------



## nfetterly (Oct 15, 2015)

Very interested in one, would really want trit slots but we would need to PM about it...


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 15, 2015)

Reserved for when Copper G5 EX Warm with milled slot with GITD is available! 

Sunny, you're awesome!


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 15, 2015)

When available I am down for:
XP-G2:
Neutral =approximately 190 lumens

In CU with glow slots (not filled in). I will add my own glow contraptions.  

As always, awesome light.


----------



## Uriah (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes i will want one of these also.


----------



## sunny_nites (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks guys!

nfetterly - sure, feel free to PM with any questions about trit slots, etc.


----------



## MKLight (Oct 16, 2015)

Just heard about this and am very interested!


----------



## KuanR (Oct 16, 2015)

I NEED a brass G5ex with 4000k XP-G2 and trit slots to match my brass G4! 

As always I will back this for sure just like the G4 before


----------



## easilyled (Oct 16, 2015)

These are looking really promising. I'm very interested in the G5ex. :thumbsup:


----------



## sunny_nites (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks again everyone, for your support!

Hope to have some beam shots posted this weekend. I'll compare the beam pattern and intensity to some other keychain and EDC lights. 

I'm really liking the 4000K LEDs, they have a great warmish neutral color temp.


----------



## mcbrat (Oct 16, 2015)

nice!


----------



## monanza (Oct 16, 2015)

Can't wait!


----------



## MKLight (Oct 16, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## sunny_nites (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey guys, ran out of time this weekend to get the beam shots done but look for them soon.

Also, I am going to have a couple of interesting (IMHO) side projects coming up to help fund the development of the G5 (primarily the charger/mosfet driver board).

Thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites (Oct 22, 2015)

More of a struggle to get some beam shots posted than I had originally thought. 

What I have today is really not an apples to apples comparison as the TI3 is running a Cree XP-G2 in neutral/warm while the Micro ATL G5 is running a Cree XP-E2 in nuetral/cool. I had been working on pics with a Cree XP-G2, neutral/warm in a G5 but managed to knock the dome off the only heat sink mounted XP-G2 I had at the moment. That XP-G2 will still work well for heat testing but not so much for beam quality.

So keep in mind that the pics I'm posting today are only to compare the beam patterns, not the max brightness or color temps.

On the left is the Ti3 and on the right is the G5. (Sorry for the confusion, originally I had the patterns reversed. Correct now with the TI3 on the left and the G5 on the right)





Actually a lot going on in the above pic. Notice the beam pattern on the G5 is not quite as round as the Ti3? The Carlco optic at 10mm produces a beam somewhere in between a reflector and an aspheric lens. Not as much spill as a reflector but not as tightly focused as an aspheric, really somewhere in the middle. Note the hotspot of the beam is a bit brighter on the G5 but the Ti3 spill illuminates more of the surrounding area, like the brown wood paneling on the right.





The ultra low setting (different manufactures call it different things, like firefly, moonlight, etc) on each is pretty comparable. You can see that the G5 shows more of a square beam, like you might see on an aspheric. Note, the G5 eX will have a somewhat brighter ultra low mode.

Close up of the G5 beam showing the squared pattern.






Nothing to do with beam patterns really but I got ahold of some champfer bits and have been figuring out how to use them.










I believe the scuffed up corner is more from my, still needing lots of practice, spraying technique rather than a statement on the Moly Resisns durability.






I planned on sand blasting the case and reapplying the Moly Resin but actually really like the contrast and am just going to keep it as is.





The G5 and G5 eX will come with these silicone USB port covers that you can use or not use, which ever you prefer. They will be more recessed in the production versions.

Thanks!


----------



## blackbalsam (Oct 22, 2015)

I'll have to get at least one of these. Nice work.


----------



## MKLight (Oct 22, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## KuanR (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice beam with the Carclo optic


----------



## Zandar (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for sucking me in yet again, you "mad" man. I definitely would be interested in some kind of real wood trimmed light if you can make that work.


----------



## monanza (Oct 24, 2015)

Bring on the bling! Muahahahahaa...


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 14, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> Early test prototype (and my constant pocket light for some time now) of the Micro ATL G5 in aluminum with the Moly Resin semi gloss black coating.


How much does it weigh, and what are the brightness levels and mode sequence? No PWM?

Very nice design! And Im really glad you're offering Warm tints.. 

do you know the CRI rating of the warm XP-G2?

Fantastic photos, Copper has my attention!

And thumbs up on the tritium slots :twothumbs


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi jon_slider - thanks for your interest in the G5 and G5 eX!

These lights do use a PWM but at a very high duty cycle rate so there is no noticeable refresh flicker . Also, they do not use an inductor so there is no transformer wine.

I will have to get back to you with the specs on the weight and CRI ratings. 

Thanks!


----------



## GötterDamnerung (Nov 21, 2015)

These look really good! I'm definitely going to keep an eye on this project as it progresses.

Keep up the great work! :twothumbs

Edit: Would be in for a copper G5 eX with trit slots, neutral tint, if that matters at the moment.


----------



## mikes1 (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm in for a brass G5eX probably neutral tint 
could we get a picture of the locator beacon?

Thanks


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 22, 2015)

> could we get a picture of the locator beacon?



You can kind of see it in the last set of pics I posted but I fill for sure get some better ones. It will work similarly to the way it has in all previous versions where it will shine through the primary optic.

Thanks!


----------



## mikes1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ah yes I should have studied the pictures more closely :twothumbs

Thank you sir


----------



## Tixx (Nov 25, 2015)

Interested as well. Good call on using the optic!


----------



## greatabpe (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm in for a G5ex aluminum with moly resin and trit slots. Want something I can wear around my neck and not turn my skin green. Also is the battery only good for 25 charges? Is it easily replaceable?


----------



## Tixx (Nov 26, 2015)

greatabpe said:


> I'm in for a G5ex aluminum with moly resin and trit slots. Want something I can wear around my neck and not turn my skin green. Also is the battery only good for 25 charges? Is it easily replaceable?


Yeah, I was thinking the same about the battery but figured I misread it.


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry for the confusion on the battery. The 25x indicates the max discharge current the battery can supply and the max current it can be recharged at. The battery powering the G5 and G5 eX is a 250mah lithium polymer with a charge/discharge rating of 25 times its nominal current, ie it could be charged and discharged at up to 6.2 amps. That's in theory anyway, in reality the safety circuit on the battery would cut the juice off at around 2 amps.

The G5 and G5 eX's 250mah lithium polymer battery could typically be recharged around 500 times and is similar to what is inside modern cell phones and tablets.

In practice, I'm finding that I charge my G5 prototype maybe every couple of weeks. For the sake of simplicity, lets say you would charge your G5 or G5 eX every week; that would give your battery an approximate life span of 9 years (500 charge life cycle/52 weeks per year) .

The battery can also be replaced. It's not plug and play but is easier to swap out than in many other modern devices like an iPod for example.

The little battery that could; It's not much to look at but this is the power supply for the G5 and G5 eX (and the G2 Updated Limited Edition, and the HP version)







Thanks!


----------



## magellan (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm in for at least one copper and one brass, 4000K, probably the G5eX with trit slots.


----------



## Tixx (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes interested in the ex version in the resin configuration.


----------



## SMAJ (Nov 29, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> More of a struggle to get some beam shots posted than I had originally thought.
> 
> What I have today is really not an apples to apples comparison as the TI3 is running a Cree XP-G2 in neutral/warm while the Micro ATL G5 is running a Cree XP-E2 in nuetral/cool. I had been working on pics with a Cree XP-G2, neutral/warm in a G5 but managed to knock the dome off the only heat sink mounted XP-G2 I had at the moment. That XP-G2 will still work well for heat testing but not so much for beam quality.
> 
> ...


Hi there, I am new to the forum but am interested in this light for sure, in copper! What is the best way to find it once it is in production?
Thanks
SMAJ


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi SMAJ,

Thanks for your interest in the Micro ATL G5 series!

Once the light is in production, look for the sales thread under:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?92-CPF-Custom-Flashlight-Builders-and-Modders

Thanks!


----------



## maxspeeds (Nov 29, 2015)

This looks like an incredible keychain light! I'd love to buy one with a high CRI Nichia 219 LED. Would this be a potential option?


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 30, 2015)

> I'd love to buy one with a high CRI Nichia 219 LED



I've had a couple of inquires about the Nichia 219 and am going to look into the possibility.

It depends on a couple of things; primarily, will it work with the 10mm Carlco optic and the depth of the LED mounted on it's heat pad assembly. A third issue would be finding a reliable source for them.

If anyone knows of a supplier for the Nichia 219, preferably in the US and willing to ship in small quantities, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## maxspeeds (Nov 30, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> I've had a couple of inquires about the Nichia 219 and am going to look into the possibility.
> 
> It depends on a couple of things; primarily, will it work with the 10mm Carlco optic and the depth of the LED mounted on it's heat pad assembly. A third issue would be finding a reliable source for them.
> 
> ...



The Nichia 219 works very similar to the xp-g in regards to reflectors and optics. The package size is very close, if not identical in dimensions (McGizmo interchanges these leds with the same reflector). Craig from Illumination supply sells the 219 led's very affordably in single quantities. http://www.illumn.com/leds-drivers-optics-mcpcbs/nichia-leds.html?___store=default I've purchased from him numerous of times, and is top notch to deal with.

I really hope we can see this light with a 219. It will be a great high CRI option for many of us :thumbsup:


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 30, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for the info and link!


----------



## maxspeeds (Nov 30, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info and link!



Glad to help! Craig ships via USPS which makes shipping very cheap. Also it is important to note that the nichia 219 led can use any PCB that are made for cree XP-E or XP-G. Hope this helps =)


----------



## Finnegan (Dec 14, 2015)

Please keep me posted about a copper version of this light. Thanks.


----------



## Tixx (Dec 14, 2015)

Definitely in on one. Nichia 219 high CRI would be really nice.


----------



## sunny_nites (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry about the slow posting of progress, just not enough hours in the day at the moment. But for sure there is a lot of work going on in the background! 

Hoping to get some pics posted of the brass test G5 eX soon.

Thanks!


----------



## monanza (Dec 15, 2015)

You know a Nichia 219 HiCRI is a very good idea. This will make the ex a great close up task light.


----------



## sunny_nites (Dec 17, 2015)

Still working on the completed brass G5 eX test light. Ran into a problem with the XP-G2 samples I had on hand. I had my vendor mount them on a 10mm board instead of the standard 20mm board. Its hard to see form the picture but the problem turned out to be that the 10mm board is about 30% thicker than the 20mm board. 







Damaged a couple of domes before I realized what was going on. Pretty much wall to wall inside the G5 and the extra 30% on the LED pad really blew the tolerance. I milled the back of the heatsink just enough to allow me to fit it all together for the test anyway. Probably will have to go with the thinner 20mm pad and just do some extra trimming.





This is a modified G4 chassis, the production G5 case will have somewhat thicker side walls and the area around the optic mount will be flatter and more squared off rather than the radius produced by the mill.

I went back and forth on how to mount the LED; Arctic Silver or screws threaded into the heatsink. I've pretty much decided on using screws. More work but it just feels like the right way to go. And speaking of heatsinks, I'm still mulling over whether to go with copper or aluminum. Tests so far indicate that aluminum will work fine. I still need to hog out a copper version just to do some side by side testing but my concerns are that the copper will add weight and cost to the lights, compared to an aluminum heatsink.

And now for something completely different. 

Early on in the G5 planning stages, I was debating between the Carlco optic and a trimmed aspheric lens. I eventually went with the Carlco as I believe the beam it produces is more along the lines of what people expect from a flashlight and would be more appealing to more people.

But I just couldn't get the idea of an aspheric Micro ATL out of my head. I had trimmed down a couple of lenses for testing and still had them laying around. Also, still had a few brass G3 chassis laying around as well. Worked on this in between other commitments just to see what it would look like more or less. Then when the G2 Updated Limited Edition project started up, I really decided to go for it.

I don't have a model number designation for this light as it fits between several models and is really just a one off but this is what I eventually came up with:





G2 chassis with an asperhic lens.






4K XP-G2 LED. Machining is a bit rough, going to go back in and finish that off better as time permits (so likely, never).






Incredibly tricky getting the beacon mounted in there.





It's retina scorching bright and because of the close mounting of the LED to the lens, produces a very floody beam.










From a couple of feet away, showing the squarish/rectangularish beam.





I mentioned that this light is bright and wow is it ever. I didn't measure the current draw when I assembled it, just went with the component values that should have put it in the standard G5 non eX range (primarily because the heatsink is scary small) but it is much brighter than I was anticipating. I will have to go in and actually get a measurement at some point just to verify what it is doing but it was a pleasant shocker when I first powered it up.

The floody beam, while probably not appealing to most, really works for me for what I typically use my pocket lights for, ie. finding stuff I've dropped in the dark and I find myself reaching for this as my EDC when not carrying around something else for testing.

Alright, back on track now. 

I have more XP-G2s coming in mounted on the 20mm boards so look for the brass and copper G5 eX tests lights soon. Also, I have a couple of Nichia 219s on the way, thanks to maxspees for the link. Really looking forward to seeing what those do, I've heard great things about them. The vendor doesn't mount the leds to a board so I will have to do it myself. Shouldn't be too big a deal, I hope anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## Tixx (Dec 17, 2015)

That optic looks really nice! Great work!


----------



## sunny_nites (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks Tixx!

Couple of outdoor shots.

This is from about 30 feet away.





And from about 60 feet away.





It's really pitch black out there other than the Micro ATL light and keep in mind this is from a light about the size of a domino.

Will get some G5 outdoor pics this weekend. The aluminum prototype is being real world tested by a third party for me at the moment.

Thanks!


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Dec 20, 2015)

What are its dimensions & weight in grams roughly?


----------



## sunny_nites (Dec 21, 2015)

The Micro ATL G5 and G5 eX dimensions are:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]L = 50mm[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]W = 25mm[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]H = 10mm

Micro ATL G5 in aluminum with an aluminum heatsink weighs approximately 22 grams. Micro ATL G5 in brass weighs approximately 43 grams. I don't have a copper put together yet but it would weigh somewhat less than the brass.

It probably wasn't a good idea to put pics of the brass G2 aspheric on this page as it could be confusing about which light is which. The brass G2 in the above pics is a one off engineering exercise. Its dimensions are similar to the brass G5 except it is 8mm tall instead of 10mm.[/FONT]​


----------



## Tixx (Dec 21, 2015)

Not bad for the AL version! About 2.5 times the photon freedom.


----------



## sunny_nites (Dec 23, 2015)

> About 2.5 times the photon freedom



That sounds about right. After being used to the brass and copper Micro ATLs, the aluminum feels like your holding air. In a good way.


----------



## Tixx (Dec 23, 2015)

Loving my G2 Updated Limited Edition warm HP!


----------



## sunny_nites (Dec 23, 2015)

Awesome! Hope you enjoy your light!


----------



## monanza (Dec 26, 2015)

Wait, did I miss the HP somehow? I though I was on the list for one! Or maybe my turn is not up yet?


----------



## sunny_nites (Dec 26, 2015)

I do apologize for the delay and for getting the G2s sent out of order but you are for sure on the list and next in line to get your Micro ATL G2 ULE HP!

It's a long story but basically I ran into a problem with the green beacons. In theory, they should work as well as the blue beacons and outside of a light they do. The blue and green beacons appear identically bright when next to each other on a prototyping board. The problem comes when the green beacons are installed in a Micro ATL light and shinning through the 5mm LEDs. The green beacons then show much dimmer than the blue.

I'm really at a loss as to why and can only hazard a guess that the green light doesn't pass through (propagate? Not sure of the exact term) the phosphor of the the white LEDs as efficiently as the blue light. But again, that's only a guess.

The delay in your build, Mo, was while I ordered sample green 3mm LEDs from a couple of other vendors hoping that maybe one would work better than the original green LEDs that I had. Unfortunately, all of the green LEDs seemed to work about the same, which is to say not as well as the blue. 

The example below shows what I'm talking about.





So Mo, would you like to stick with the dimmer green beacon in your G2 or would you rather have the brighter blue beacon?

Either way, your light will be in the mail to you early next week.

Thanks!


----------



## monanza (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for spending so much time researching the green. Let's make your life simple and go with blue. Thanks and happy holidays.


----------



## sunny_nites (Dec 27, 2015)

Blue beacon it is.

Thanks and happy holidays to you as well!


----------



## Tixx (Jan 16, 2016)

Anything new at this time?


----------



## sunny_nites (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for that nudge!

I have completed prototypes in copper and brass out in the hands of eager testers along with the original aluminum light now and am getting good feedback.

Unfortunately, I was under a time crunch and got the lights out before I had a chance to get beam shots or even any pictures at all of the copper G5 eX. Will get some beam shots, with the optics at least, posted next week. 

In the meantime, I do have a couple of pics of the completed brass prototype.
















Also, I have another side project that I am putting the finishing touches on, that you and and our fellow flashlight enthusiasts may be interested in. Watch for a posting on that side project next week as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Finnegan (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks great. Remember I am interested in a copper version of your latest creation!


----------



## Tixx (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for the update! Can't wait for some beam shots!


----------



## sunny_nites (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey guys, a couple of quick updates.

I have some different style lenses coming in for testing. One consistent complaint I am getting back from my testers is that the Carlco lens makes the beam too tight, especially at close range. These new lenses should open the beam up a bit and make it less like an aspheric and more like a traditional reflector.

Battery life and heat management all seem to be in the green.

Also, I'm thinking of offering a third light option; this one would run a Cree XML at higher current. The case would be in the same style as the G5 but would be somewhat bigger with an equally bigger battery. This one is still in the early stages and I will have to get back with the dimensions, lumens output and battery sizes.

Thanks!


----------



## Tixx (Apr 27, 2016)

Any updates?


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey Tixx, really appreciate your interest in the G5.

Unfortunately, there just doesn't appear to be enough interest in general to move the project forward. 

Probably should have made an announcement a while back but for now at least, the project is on hold.


----------



## Tixx (Apr 28, 2016)

Biggest sad face ever!


----------



## OnlyownEnergizer250lumen (Apr 28, 2016)

I was really really searching for a small cheaper but better SGN3 but I guess I can give up hope on that too lol


----------



## archimedes (Apr 28, 2016)

Sorry to hear that ....


----------



## sunny_nites (May 2, 2016)

Thanks guys, a sad day indeed when I realized that I had to pull the plug on the project.

I think there is definately a market for these types of lights as evidenced by Mecarmys very nice little SGN3 and several other similar offerings out there. And because I ended up having to sell the prototypes to my testers because they didn't want to give them back. The only G5 series light I have left now is the experimental aspheric unit, which is still going strong by the by.

Thanks again everyone for your interest and support!


----------



## Tixx (May 2, 2016)

I was going to ask about what you had left.


----------



## MKLight (Oct 16, 2016)

Are you working on anything else? &#55357;&#56836;


----------

